# Verrati shock: lascia Di Campli e va con Raiola.



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Annuncio shock di Verratti. Il centrocampista del PSG ha rotto col suo storico (ex) procuratore, Donato Di Campli, ed è passato con Mino Raiola.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Che schifo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Luglio 2017)

Cancella tutto gli altri Thread [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (19 Luglio 2017)

mi sa che qua il buon mino ci fa parecchi soldi.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (19 Luglio 2017)

Lo porta da moufrigno.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Che poi su, diciamocelo: è un buon giocatore, ma non è di certo Iniesta. Ad oggi che ha combinato di così grandioso?


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2017)

Come se l'è intortato per bene ahahahah questo è un fenomeno nel fare il lavaggio del cervello, ancora non mi capacito di come abbiamo fatto a tenere Donnarumma, impresa fenomenale di Fax e Max.

Comunque occhio che con gli sceicchi non si scherza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che poi su, diciamocelo: è un buon giocatore, ma non è di certo Iniesta. Ad oggi che ha combinato di così grandioso?



Adesso che diventa del maiale vedrai come verrà incensato da ogni Tv e Giornale


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

Andrà dai gobbi


----------



## malos (19 Luglio 2017)

Da quel che ricordo il pizzaiolo non ha grandi rapporti col Barcellona dove vorrebbe approdare Verratti, in ogni caso questo non muore mai altro che ridimensionato dall'affaire Donnarumma.

Nei giorni scorsi si parlava di un corteggiamento di Raiola per Verratti e Belotti. Che il Gallo non si azzardi...


----------



## Kaw (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annuncio shock di Verratti. Il centrocampista del PSG ha rotto col suo storico (ex) procuratore, Donato Di Campli, ed è passato con Mino Raiola.


Se vuoi lasciare la tua attuale squadra, non c'è nessuno meglio di lui.
E Verratti al PSG è praticamente bloccato, ma pure Raiola con lo sceicco ha vita dura...


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (19 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Come se l'è intortato per bene ahahahah questo è un fenomeno nel fare il lavaggio del cervello, ancora non mi capacito di come abbiamo fatto a tenere Donnarumma, impresa fenomenale di Fax e Max.
> 
> Comunque occhio che con gli sceicchi non si scherza.



mi sa che è passato a raiola proprio per andarsene


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2017)

Ma poi pure questo qui che non fa altro che rubare assistiti ai suoi colleghi, ma non si vergogna? Non ha un'etica?


----------



## Therealsalva (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che poi su, diciamocelo: è un buon giocatore, ma non è di certo Iniesta. Ad oggi che ha combinato di così grandioso?



Sono d'accordo con te.. È sicuramente molto forte eh... pero non mi pare sposti abbastanza per quanto ha attorno al suo nome


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Luglio 2017)

tanto lo sceicco non lo molla...inutile che fa ste robe...se chiede di andarsene gli darà 3/4 milioni in più e stop...


----------



## albydigei (19 Luglio 2017)

Quindi sicuro non va al Barcellona


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2017)

Pedullà è stato l'unico a dirlo con un giorno d'anticipo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2017)

Sono schifata nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Luglio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se vuoi lasciare la tua attuale squadra, non c'è nessuno meglio di lui.
> E Verratti al PSG è praticamente bloccato, ma pure Raiola con lo sceicco ha vita dura...



pure ibra è dovuto andare via alla scadenza del contratto. 

con gli sceicchi non si scherza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che poi su, diciamocelo: è un buon giocatore, ma non è di certo Iniesta. Ad oggi che ha combinato di così grandioso?



D'accordissimo , questo a 25 anni non ha manco il posto in Nazionale sicuro. A me non ha mai entusiasmato, uno come Thiago Alcantara per dire gli mette le palle in testa

Poi si critica spesso Pogba ma Pogba come potenziale è di molto superiore a Verratti anche se non vale quelle cifre


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annuncio shock di Verratti. Il centrocampista del PSG ha rotto col suo storico (ex) procuratore, Donato Di Campli, ed è passato con Mino Raiola.



Di Campli ha fatto un errore madornale. Non puoi riccatare il Psg. Il piccolo gufo è stato obbligato a fare fuori il suo agente. Qui, a Parigi, si vociferava che dopo le sue scuse, si andava verso un cambiamento radicale. Verratti non ha nessun carattere Un bambino viziato...

Di Campli ha perso il contratto della sua vità. Last but not least; Di Campli gli aveva fatto firmare un contrattone con la Nike di 30 millioni di euro. Un mondo spietato.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (19 Luglio 2017)

Pedullà sta dimostrando con i fatti di essere il migliore, altro che Di Marzio che non ne becca una dal 1937.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annuncio shock di Verratti. Il centrocampista del PSG ha rotto col suo storico (ex) procuratore, Donato Di Campli, ed è passato con Mino Raiola.



che schifezza


----------



## __king george__ (19 Luglio 2017)

altro che l'inizio della fine di Raiola....e non mi stupirebbe per nulla se a breve ci passasse anche Belotti....del quale già si vociferava se non ricordo male...


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> mi sa che è passato a raiola proprio per andarsene



Sì ma un tipo come Raiola diventa controproducente se c'è da trattare con gli sceicchi.
Già ha avuto poco da alzare la cresta con noi, se si mette a fare le sue sceneggiate con quelli lo deportano su Marte, dai...


----------



## vanbasten (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi pure questo qui che non fa altro che rubare assistiti ai suoi colleghi, ma non si vergogna? Non ha un'etica?



per uno che si compra la villa di al capone cosa bisogna aspettarsi?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Luglio 2017)

Si vede che Di Campli non ha capito una mazza. La strategia " muso contro muso " non puo funzionare con l'Emir del Qatar. ( perché Nasser non vale una min... è un uomo di fatica ). 
Qui, si parla solo di intelligenza , di capire dove hai messo i tuoi piedi.

Purtroppo per lui, Di Campli, da quando ha parlato male della dirigenza del PSG: "Verratti è un prigioniero dell'emiro del Qatar".
Che errore! Una decina di millioni persa....


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annuncio shock di Verratti. Il centrocampista del PSG ha rotto col suo storico (ex) procuratore, Donato Di Campli, ed è passato con Mino Raiola.



Si può insultare Veratti?


----------



## ralf (19 Luglio 2017)

In Francia parlano già di rinnovo a 9M di euro all'anno.


----------



## Activia01 (19 Luglio 2017)

Certo che se guardiamo il QI del parco giocatori di Raiola c'è da ridere


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi pure questo qui che non fa altro che rubare assistiti ai suoi colleghi, ma non si vergogna? Non ha un'etica?



"colpa di Donnarummaaahh"


----------



## Eziomare (19 Luglio 2017)

Gente di sani principi


----------



## Marilson (19 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che poi su, diciamocelo: è un buon giocatore, ma non è di certo Iniesta. Ad oggi che ha combinato di così grandioso?



esattamente


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2017)

veratti uomo di melma


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2017)

Tra lui e Raiola insieme non fanno neanche la terza elementare.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Luglio 2017)

Verratti oltre che essere un ignorante, è pure scemo, ma come giocatore mi piace tantissimo


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Certo che se guardiamo il QI del parco giocatori di Raiola c'è da ridere



Vabe ma ora torna Niang ad alzare la media.. ah no.


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2017)

Gli analfabeti come lui se li prende tutti.


----------



## PheelMD (20 Luglio 2017)

Tutto coerente con la strategia di andare dai gobbi.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Luglio 2017)

Adios Barca


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annuncio shock di Verratti. Il centrocampista del PSG ha rotto col suo storico (ex) procuratore, Donato Di Campli, ed è passato con Mino Raiola.



C'è da dire una cosa: Verratti è da almeno 2 anni che prova a lasciare il PSG e il suo procuratore non riesce a "liberarlo"..a cosa serve un procuratore allora?
Altra cosa, se non ricordo male con uscite infelice sto procuratore ha già creato almeno 3 situazioni di imbarazzo al ragazzo..ok che odiamo raviolo, ma che verratti debba cambiare per me è giusto.

Poi vedremo se Raviolo riesce a portarlo al Barca o Real o se finirà come al solito allo UTD o alla Juve


----------



## DrHouse (20 Luglio 2017)

la scelta di lasciare Di Campli per le vicende note è pure comprensibile...
peccato sia andato nella tana del lupo...

non credo ormai quest'anno, ma l'anno prossimo, a 26 anni, sarà un crocevia per Verratti: dovrà scegliere il "contratto della vita" nel prime della carriera, e invece di scegliere in base ai suoi obiettivi, sarà qualcun altro a scegliere in base alle mazzette...


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2017)

da questa situazione si è capito che se uno vuole può cambiare procuratore..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (20 Luglio 2017)

Un altro uomo da due soldi.


----------



## Albijol (20 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Annuncio shock di Verratti. Il centrocampista del PSG ha rotto col suo storico (ex) procuratore, Donato Di Campli, ed è passato con Mino Raiola.



VA alla Rube


----------



## Jaqen (20 Luglio 2017)

Questo non è neanche titolare nel super centrocampo Italiano


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questo non è neanche titolare nel super centrocampo Italiano



Ma infatti!

Qui nel forum ho sempre letto di persone che si masturbavano a 2 mani per Verratti, non li ho mai capiti 

Forte è forte ovviamente, ma se Pirlo era un 10, Verrati è giusto un 8.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire una cosa: Verratti è da almeno 2 anni che prova a lasciare il PSG e il suo procuratore non riesce a "liberarlo"..a cosa serve un procuratore allora?
> Altra cosa, se non ricordo male con uscite infelice sto procuratore ha già creato almeno 3 situazioni di imbarazzo al ragazzo..ok che odiamo raviolo, ma che verratti debba cambiare per me è giusto.
> 
> Poi vedremo se Raviolo riesce a portarlo al Barca o Real o se finirà come al solito allo UTD o alla Juve



Ma non è vero dai, non diciamo cose inesatte. Verratti da quando è a Parigi ha rinnovato ogni anno con un bel ritocco, avesse realmente voluto andare via dal PSG non si sarebbe dovuto costruire una prigione d'oro, non trovi? E' rimasto li perchè fondamentalmente lo sceicco ti ricopre d'oro ad ogni mal di pancia, adesso che non ha potere contrattuale non si lamenti se il PSG non lo vuole mollare se non per cifre da capogiro che mai nessuno pagherà. 

Adesso rimane li, smette di rinnovare con lauti ingaggi e tra qualche stagione gli sarà più facile andarsene.


----------

